# Copper Rounds



## Neo-Holstien (Jul 17, 2021)

Copper rounds







I bought several Silver Rounds, but I could not reasonably fill a wooden chest with them, at least not for under a million. A copper round is about a dollar to produce, so Jersh could literally sell it to us for double price and Still be able to sell like 33-45 for $100, I know Copper is not as prestigious as Silver, but in the civil war where you need copper to make phone lines to call grandma because Harris emped your city as the national forces retreated to prevent a front collapse and only phone booths and turn dial phones work, you gonna be glad to have the kiwi coins and what ever pennies you can find for the copper and Zinc to re-establish telecommunications.


----------



## The Spice boi (Jul 17, 2021)

Dude it's like 30 bucks

Don't be a cheap cunt


----------



## Just A Butt (Jul 17, 2021)

Neo-Holstien said:


> sell it to us for double price


shut up and take my money


----------



## Carlos Weston Chantor (Jul 17, 2021)

Buying copper coins is senseless, copper is actually free, just learn how to steal copper wire


----------



## Gone Ham (Jul 17, 2021)

I’d buy it tbh. More profit for null anyway


----------



## Neo-Holstien (Jul 17, 2021)

The Spice boi said:


> Dude it's like 30 bucks
> 
> Don't be a cheap cunt


I bought 5 coins


----------



## The Spice boi (Jul 17, 2021)

Neo-Holstien said:


> I bought 5 coins


Ok good

Copper sucks tho. Like copper is actually gay


----------



## Sanshain (Jul 17, 2021)

I'd buy.


----------



## Harvey Danger (Jul 17, 2021)

I bought Trump copper rounds and he didn't win the election, copper is cursed.


----------



## totallyrandomusername (Jul 17, 2021)

From the title alone I thought this was going to be about the bullshit US fed law that requires the use of copper in bullets now instead of lead.


----------



## Save the Loli (Jul 17, 2021)

Carlos Weston Chantor said:


> Buying copper coins is senseless, copper is actually free, just learn how to steal copper wire


Local methheads already stole it and I don't want to get shot stealing copper from an A/C unit.


----------



## Just A Butt (Jul 17, 2021)

Save the Loli said:


> I don't want to get shot


pussy


----------



## Enig (Jul 17, 2021)

Copper rounds are nice for when you need a lot of pretty copper to mix in with the bulk bags of shitty post-1983 pennies to get enough brass for ammo casings.


----------



## Mr. Bung (Jul 17, 2021)

Save the Loli said:


> Local methheads already stole it and I don't want to get shot stealing copper from an A/C unit.


Also, I've seen what happens to junkies that get electrocuted to death from stealing live wire and it is not pretty.

I don't know anything about stealing copper wire, so I don't know if they're risking electrocution every time (unless they know the power source is off or detached) or if the ones that get electrocuted are just the really fucking stupid ones.


----------



## Cup Noodle (Aug 7, 2021)

Copper rounds are a bad investment.  A copper round costs around two bucks an ounce where as copper is worth around four bucks a pound.  If you want copper for investment, you would be better off buying scrap copper wire from a local scrap yard.  They will charge you a little more than they pay for it of course.  Hold that wire and if prices skyrocket it is super easy to sell it back to the scrap yard.


----------



## Tookie (Aug 13, 2021)

Lumber is expensive. Can I get wood coins?


----------



## Save the Loli (Aug 14, 2021)

Tookie said:


> Lumber is expensive. Can I get wood coins?


You can in this one town in Washington.


----------



## TheRedChair (Aug 14, 2021)

Thought you meant my copper rounds for my S/W .40


----------



## Neo-Holstien (Aug 14, 2021)

Save the Loli said:


> You can in this one town in Washington.


fuck Olympia those guys are turbo fags


----------

